# Cathode light (cold) radiation emmision



## Limex (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm thinking of modding my Lian Li with some UV light. to light up the UV reactive parts. But afraid that UV from theese light will also generate unwanted harmful UV. read the article http://www.uvlamp.com/TechArt/uvlamp.htm

I wonder will UV be obsorbed by the arcrylic window.... more research must be done. clear plastic film out there that can be use to coat the Arcylic window for anti-UV?

Liem Huynh


----------



## slavick07 (Sep 20, 2004)

LOL. them case mod UV lights aren't artifical suns you know...besides them kind of UV lights are everywhere, like in night clubs n stuff (on a much larger scale) where heaps of people are, so i don't think they would have them in there if they hurt people. so therefore i doubt you will get suncancer from your pc, so to speak.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Your talking about the UV changing the color (yellowing) the plexi. I have never seen that happen before probably because it is a long term kind of thing unless you have a uv light that puts out 1000000000000 candels then I would worry


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about it. Just make sure not to stare at the source for too long.


----------

